

How does Amazon make money no this? - ankurpatel
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OC0USA6/ref=br_imp_ara-1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-hero-1&pf_rd_r=0CHJXAV41KV2G8N66VZM&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2078130582&pf_rd_i=desktop

======
PaulHoule
A few things.

One, the early price for the fire phone was insanely high. It was not a good
enough phone to command "flagship phone" prices, but everybody and his brother
would like to make "flagship phone" profits so they gave it a shot.

AMZN seems to be the one company that Wall Street doesn't pressure into making
a quick buck. They don't feel a lot of pressure to make their overall
operations profitable because investors are still buying the idea they can
spend money to grow.

Also AMZN can make the claim that the Fire Phone is going to pay off through
"synergies"; if these people become prime members, buy a lot of Kindle books,
get a Dash Button, consume AWS, etc.

------
codazoda
I don't think they are trying to make money on this anymore. I believe they
have hundreds, or maybe thousands, of these phones in their warehouses that
they have been unable to sell. At this point, I'm guessing they are just
trying to recover as much of their investment as they can.

------
i0nutzb
Well, they have the android appstore: [http://www.amazon.com/mobile-
apps/b?node=2350149011](http://www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b?node=2350149011)

